# Yeah!  The start of my home gym!



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2007)

DH and I began shopping for our home gym. Yesterday, we purchased our first piece: EFX Elliptical Fitness Crosstrainer 5.33. I am so psyched! We have a great gym just 5 minutes away, but this will be so convenient for the days when time is short. 

I am so excited.  I have to share.  Here she is:


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2007)

I work out on an elliptical like that everyday. I love it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2007)

Amen!  If you hold the proper form, they are great for the joints.  I am so excited!!!  I can't wait for them to deliver it!!  I was like a kid in the candy store at the fitness store.  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 18, 2007)

im getting a cross trainer for xmas ... but i have no idea what to get! do they all do the reverse motion? coz i like it when they go backwards aswell as forwards. 
what should i look out for?
i need help! lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2007)

AFAIK, they all do reverse motion.  The big options that you have to consider are: 

+ *Pre-programmed workouts*, i.e. hills, cross-training, weight loss, etc.  Some have more than others.  Some may just have a manual adjustment where you adjust the speed and resistance. 

+*Arms that move or are stationary*.  If you want a little extra burn in the arms, consider the moveable arms. 

+*Heart-rate monitor*.  Some have a built-in heart-rate monitor.  Some question their accuracy, but they are a good estimation. 

+*Adjustable cross-ramp*.  The cross ramp is the slanted plank that the foot pieces move up and down on.  Some, like the one I bought, have stationary cross-ramps.  Others have adjustable crossramps.  By adjusting the cross-ramp, you can focus on certain areas in the lower bod, i.e. calves, thighs, gluts.  I passed on this option, as I didn't like the way the adjustable cross-ramp model looked (too big and bulky) and I have a gym down the street, so I can challenge other areas of the body there. 

+*User Profiles*:  Some keep track of users profiles (i.e. weight, height, favourite pre-programmed workout, etc.).

I hope that helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm workoutaholic! For the past several years I've been using the nice Nordictrack treadmill but recently I've been wanting one of those ab lounger chairs...anybody own one...like or dislike?  I just don't want any neck strain.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 18, 2007)

i wish i had a home gym *cries*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i wish i had a home gym *cries*_

 
We have been planning it for some time.  It took awhile in the priority list with all of the expenses of re-doing the house, cars and just life in general.  Feels good to finally get to this point.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I'm workoutaholic! For the past several years I've been using the nice Nordictrack treadmill but recently I've been wanting one of those ab lounger chairs...anybody own one...like or dislike?  I just don't want any neck strain._

 
Are you talking about one of those things that you lay across then bring your feet and hands/head up and basically form a V?

If you are, those things SUCK. You can strain the devil out of yourself using one. =/



I want an elliptical, I've got a treadmill and full weight set and weight machine, but the elliptical would be best for my knee. I'm jealous.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Are you talking about one of those things that you lay across then bring your feet and hands/head up and basically form a V?

If you are, those things SUCK. You can strain the devil out of yourself using one. =/



I want an elliptical, I've got a treadmill and full weight set and weight machine, but the elliptical would be best for my knee. I'm jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, one of those...darn it...but that's what I wanted to know. They looked like they would do the trick for the abs. I want a more aggressive workout for the abs, but not strain my neck. Thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

Try those.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah! THANKS SO MUCH... I just got one of those balls...Perfect!


----------



## user79 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oooh I'm jealous. I've actually been thinking of buying an elliptical machine for myself too, now that I've got some dough saved up. I'm just not a gym person, it's not really convenient for my lifestyle.

I'm wondering, how much space approximately does one of those things take up? Do you have a separate room for it? I live in an apartment, not my own house, so I don't have like tons of extra space, but I'm wondering if I could squeeze in an elliptical crosstrainer machine into our spare guestroom. How much space approximately does it take up, in meters or feet?


----------



## user79 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yep, one of those...darn it...but that's what I wanted to know. They looked like they would do the trick for the abs. I want a more aggressive workout for the abs, but not strain my neck. Thanks_

 
Check out this video : "How To Workout Your Abs Without Buying Stupid Crap"

Really informative and the guy is funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrUUEujszlY


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Check out this video : "How To Workout Your Abs Without Buying Stupid Crap"

Really informative and the guy is funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrUUEujszlY_

 
haha thats funny!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 21, 2007)

Those exercises where you bring your hiney up in the air, or bring your foot up while balancing on the ball...
those two are particularly brutal. HELLACIOUS core strength improvements if you do them for 8 weeks while also maintaining correct posture through the day.


----------

